# Goat clothes and boots -



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sure a lot of us deal with this one...

The not so lovely smell of goat/goat poo/goat/goat/goat that we bring in from the barn lol.

How do you keep your coats, shoes and boots so the whole house doesn't stink? 

Usually I spray Febreeze on coats or just wash them if they need it. Shoes I used to keep in a tote box, or kids will put theirs in a grocery bag. 

I really want to figure something out. 
So far my ideas are, I have a plastic shelf that we do keep random shoes on, I could cover it with something like a table cloth and keep 'goat pen' shoes in it.

Buy a portable closet that is enclosed for coats/jackets, maybe something with shelves for other clothes and maybe some shoes.

So what do you use? I am so envious of those who have mud rooms or garages!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Mine are in the garage. A portable closet would be good.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

We keep everything in the mudroom.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I keep my barn overalls, muck boots and coat in the barn....and put those on out there.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

NyGoatMom said:


> I keep my barn overalls, muck boots and coat in the barn....and put those on out there.


We don't have a place to put stuff out there, but I'd freeze to death if I had to go out and put on jackets/coats and shoes/boots that have been sitting in the cold, I'm a wimp lol

I ended up ordering this portable closet to put stuff in. I hope it works out! Will be good to keep clean kidding towels and light weight stuff like that as well as shoes we aren't using. I'll cover the shelf I have for shoes and put the stinky ones on that lol. 
Nice thing about portable closet, I could probably put some of the closet air fresheners, spray stuff with Febreeze or use dryer sheets to keep it smelling 'fresh.' Organization here I come lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks like a good start! Yes, cold boots are not ideal...lol...but my "barn" is a converted garage (detached from my house) that has some heat to it. Never drops below freezing in there due to the second floor being an apt for my mother and her furnace is in the garage below lol...so it works out well for me and the animals for kidding time. We are about to remodel and build three bigger stalls this winter in there.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds nice Stephanie! I'd love to convert a garage into a kidding barn, something with heat and water would be awesome! We keep toying with wanting to move in the future and buy a bigger place, so my husband is a big saver (I'm the spender!). So it's hard to get him to do much with this place or consider any big projects. 

I'm hoping the closet will work, it looks nice. I had one of those portable closets years ago as a teen when I lived with my Mom, and loved it. The shelf works great for the shoes, I can clean it as needed - easy vs. keeping them on rugs and things of that sort and it being a big job to clean.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good idea.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

We embrace the farm smell. Boots off in the laundry room. Jackets hung there too. That's it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wish I had a laundry room, mud room, garage! Our home is small, and our laundry area is attached to the kitchen. We have a small area by the door where I have enough room to put the shelf for our 'goat pen' shoes. A regular coat rack for jackets/coats in the adjacent room/computer room, I don't want to sit here and smell goat/urine/poo/you name it lol.
The corner where the coat rack is at is where I keep all of the goat stuff that's in the house - show box, wagon, shelf with meds, med box, etc. 
Oh to have a 'farmhouse....'


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hahahaha, I feel "Oh, to have a real barn" ...guess we all have wishes and wants! At least we all have goaties <3


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep I agree! I'd love to have a real barn as well. Our small barn 'just works' but barely. Lately the goats have been so destructive, it's been frustrating. They are so hard on the doors. I'm hoping since it's going to be nice out today, when my husband gets home he will start working on all of the doors that they are wrecking lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I know that feeling...we are redoing our "barn" this year


----------

